# How to - Secure Speakers and Subwoofers Correctly - T Nuts / Blind Nuts



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

In this episode of "Car Audio Fabrication" I share the proper way to utilize T-Nuts in an install.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq_-Lx6YnQs

The advantages of T Nuts are as follows:


Screws can be removed several times if you need to access the inside of the enclosure with no worry of srtipping or degrading the thread quality (like what would occur with wood screws into wood)
More secure mounting, they cannot be pulled loose from the mounting surface as occurs with wood screws.

Other notes:


Adding a dab of super glue before securing the t nut to the wood can prevent them from falling into the enclosure before installing. 
Using a size down from the shank of the t nut for your drill hole allows for a tighter squeeze on the nut. 
Hurricane nuts are also available which "turn" into the mounting surface rather than bite.

I hope you guys enjoy! Discuss below and if you enjoy the content Subscribe!

~Mark


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have tons of Car Audio How to videos on my YouTube Channel, the latest one is about fiberglass filler techniques for unique sub box fabrication. *Be sure to subscribe! *http://www.youtube.com/caraudiofabrication

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbP-H3hh5XA

Thanks @diyma for sharing this in the email blast!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta love free marketing from your friends here!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

another advantage is that you are not pushing hard on a screw to mount the woofer. this is the reason people put screwdrivers through the surrounds. with t-nuts you can thread them in easy by hand and only need to tighten once it is all the way in. use torx or hex heads screws and you will never damage another sub.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> Gotta love free marketing from your friends here!


I do love it! You gotta love free car audio how to videos as well!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

On my latest install I used the t-nuts for my amps. This has to be the best idea yet. They secured my amps and now I dont have to worry whether someone might take them, plus they mounted my amps much better than with some generic screws. It also means if I have to make any repairs, I can do so without worrying whether or not I'll be able to put them back because I've mess up the existing holes. These are just awesome.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I used them on my door speaker baffles. With a heat gun they suck right into a plastic cutting board. I also found a great local supplier for machine screws. It is a metal wholesaler/ electronic recycler that also has a surplus store. Sure beats any hardware store price.

My only issue, some MDF can be a little sturdier than others, which can sometimes work against you when trying to seat the nut. I have always thought about recessing the hole to allow for a better fit, will have to try using a Forstner bit. I guess your only chance to do this is pre-assembly.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

I liked using threaded inserts on the last sub enclosure I made. Switched to those after I found many of my tnuts coming loose in an old enclosure after sub removal. With both of these types, make sure you put some epoxy around the nuts so they don't dislodge themselves.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Forget the epoxy, just CA them. No mixing time needed.

Just use the super glue, then walk away for a few minutes (super glue won't work while you are there!)


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

CA does sound easier. Thanks!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

T-NUts!
LOL
I cant read that without laughing.
And thanks for the vids, I am starting to watch them all.


----------



## typo_joe (May 11, 2013)

Your vids awesome. Thank you.


----------



## NJaNeer (Jun 8, 2013)

I just wanted others to use caution when using these "proper" t-nuts. The poster forgot to mention what happens when a nut dislodges from the wood and you are left with a free spinning screw. Always fun drilling screw heads out!!
This is not the proper way as it has some of the biggest pita fixes when they fail. I would love to T-bag this guy right about now after the headache this has caused me 
In all seriousness it's great you are doing videos, but please make sure you tell people about the cons as well.


----------



## typo_joe (May 11, 2013)

NJaNeer said:


> I just wanted others to use caution when using these "proper" t-nuts. The poster forgot to mention what happens when a nut dislodges from the wood and you are left with a free spinning screw. Always fun drilling screw heads out!!
> This is not the proper way as it has some of the biggest pita fixes when they fail. I would love to T-bag this guy right about now after the headache this has caused me
> In all seriousness it's great you are doing videos, but please make sure you tell people about the cons as well.


This is so true. I ended up using them in my install but in retrospect, i wish i hadnt. My problem was the amount of space i had from the screw hole to the sub hole. It was very little (guess my sub hole was a little too big...1/16-1/8"). I ended up ripping one of them out and trim of part of the tnut that stuck out into the sub hole ). I used a battery powered dremel and it took several charges to get it finished... I wasnt very happy. Thankfully, i got everything to fit, with a good seal... i used wood filler and silicone sadly

User beware!


----------



## dstaley (May 21, 2011)

I've been installing my subs this way since 1988. I epoxy mine into the wood.


----------



## NJaNeer (Jun 8, 2013)

dstaley said:


> I've been installing my subs this way since 1988. I epoxy mine into the wood.


I'm sure it has worked great for you. I tend to think this would be a great idea if the t-nuts are mounted before completion of the enclosure. That way you could reinforce the t-nuts with another piece of wood or use epoxy like you said. I must have got some metal fragments in my screws causing two of the screws to strip after it got loose from the mdf. I know that it wasn't fun drilling them out.


----------

